# Spaghetti ai pomodorini e basilico



## Fooler

Salut à tous !

Mi capita di tradurre dei menu dall'italiano al francese e mi domando spesso se esiste una regola precisa o un uso nell'esprimere due volte o meno, nella stessa frase, la preposizone che specifica, ad esempio, una salsa.

Come da titolo: _Spaghetti aux tomates cerises et au basilic _oppure posso anche scrivere _Spaghetti aux tomates cerises et basilic.
_
Merci en avance


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve 

Penso che un purista direbbe che si può omettere la seconda preposizione soltanto se le due sono identiche. 
Per esempio : "aux tomates cerises et aux poivrons." -> aux tomates cerises et poivrons" 

Ma non è possibile se la preposizione è differente  "aux tomates cerises et à la crème" (puah !!!)

Nel tuo esempio "_Spaghetti aux tomates cerises et au basilic", _il puriste dirà che "aux" e "au" sono differenti. 

Ma forse on a menu, la differenza non si sente tanto ? 
E forse suona meglio, è più leggero, anche se non è grammaticale - secondo la mia modesta opinione 

Saluti


----------



## Pietruzzo

Per l'italiano io troverei più elegante (e più corretto) "Spaghetti *con* pomodorini e basilico"


----------



## Fooler

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> Salve
> 
> Penso che un purista direbbe che si può omettere la seconda preposizione soltanto se le due sono identiche.
> 
> Per esempio : "aux tomates cerises et aux poivrons." -> aux tomates cerises et poivrons"
> 
> Ma non è possibile se la preposizione è differente  "aux tomates cerises et à la crème"



Merci LesCopains, bien compris.

Mais pour ton 2ème exemple puis-je dire, si je veux utiliser *avec*,: _avec tomates cerises et crème_ ou _avec tomates cerises et *de* la crème ?
_


Pietruzzo said:


> Per l'italiano io troverei più elegante (e più corretto) "Spaghetti *con* pomodorini e basilico"



Non saprei Pietruzzo, indipendentemente dal corretto o elegante che sia. D'altronde credo sia più usato, in generale, dire _Spaghetti al pomodoro_ che _Spaghetti con pomodoro _etc etc


----------



## jedna

Bonsoir Fooler,

Penso che Spaghetti al pomodoro sono spaghetti (il piatto/le repas) a base di sugo di pomodoro, ma quando questi piccoli pomodorini sono aggiunti agli spaghetti (al piatto/au repas) -forse anche come decorazione- si chiama Spaghetti _con_ pomodorini.
Ma forse mi sbaglio

Buona serata,
jedna


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Scusate, correggo il mio sbaglio (aver scritto in inglese in questo filo "Italiano-Francese"); avrei dovuto scrivere: 

"La mia congettura: "...et au basilic". (Credo che se lo dice anche come titolo di una ricetta di cucina.)


----------

